# Director of Limited Company-state pension entitlements?



## Tweety (12 Oct 2007)

Hi, 

My husband has recently set up his own Limited Company and we are both directors. I am employed under PAYE separately so I know I will be entitled to a State Pension. Will my husband be entitled to a state pension when he is a director?


----------



## asdfg (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: Director of Limited Company-pension entitlements?*



> My husband has recently set up his own Limited Company and we are both directors. I am employed under PAYE separately so I know I will be entitled to a State Pension


 

Are you sure about that. See here See 5 "Limited Companies and partnerships"


----------



## Tweety (14 Oct 2007)

*Re: Director of Limited Company-pension entitlements?*

I am a director in my husbands company but I am employed under PAYE in a completely separate job so I am paying Class A contribution in this employment. Surely this will entitle me to a state pension????


----------



## asdfg (14 Oct 2007)

*Re: Director of Limited Company-pension entitlements?*

Sorry I misread the original post. 
I don't think your husband is entitled to the state pension as he is a director and will pay PRSI at class


----------



## Nellie123 (22 Oct 2007)

*WIFE*
If you have been employed in your PAYE job you will be entitled to your pension in your own right regagdless of what else either you or your husband do.

*HUSBAND*
Class S PRSI covers the Self-employed and some Company Directors  and provides Old Age pension depending sufficient payments being made.Class  S is paid yearly.

Also what did you do before you became a Company Director. Any PRSI payments you have already made will go towards your Pension.  

N


----------



## Tweety (23 Oct 2007)

Thats great, thank you very much


----------

